# Redfish License Plate



## Derrick929 (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm new to the forum so I would like to apologize if this has already been posted.   I tried quite a few searches and couldn't find any others with this information.  I'm not affiliated but thought others might be interested in supporting the cause and wanted to help spread the message as I don't know if everyone is aware of these.

Please read the links below if your interested, I've spoken to Doug and he is taking pre-orders.

http://coastalgadnr.org/licenseplate

Here's the shortcut to the order form.

https://content.govdelivery.com/attachments/GADNR/2016/10/12/file_attachments/638700/Marine%2BHabitat%2BSpecialty%2BLicense%2BPlate%2Bpre-order%2Bform.pdf


----------



## jimbo1187 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll be sending this in when I get back in town. Time for my tag and I was wondering where this was at.


----------



## Derrick929 (Dec 8, 2016)

Quick update for anyone still considering buying a plate. I think they are over the halfway mark.  A friend bought one recently-he was in the 550 range if I remember correctly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2016)

Sweet looking plate! 

Not sure if I could give up my brook trout one but if I do, that will be why!


----------



## boatbuilder (Dec 9, 2016)

I ordered one on the 15th. As of November 30 they had 559 to go according to the email I got.


----------

